# Dash Board Background Light Failure?!



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi folks,
I’m currently having a horrendous time dealing with Nissan’s customer service team regarding the temperature gauge on my instrument panel/dashboard no longer being illuminated.

It just went dark one day when I started the car up but the temperature needle is still illuminated as are all the other gauges on the dashboard. 

My GT-R is a 2009 black edition which has now covered 43K miles and is unfortunately out of warranty now. My local NHPC (Nobles in Edinburgh) have been very good in trying to help me resolve this but the bottom line is that Nissan customer services are saying only a specific range of cars within a certain chassis number are covered for 5 years for dashboard and entertainment module failures and not a blanket coverage.
And surprise surprise my GT-R is not within that chassis range, so the most Nissan will contribute to help me out is a mere £592 on a part that is going to cost almost £2000. The chap I spoke to at Nissan customer services was saying that I was lucky Nissan was willing to contribute anything at all.
All the research I’ve done on the internet points to the idea that all GT-R’s instrument/dashboard panels are covered for 5 years, even in this month’s EVO magazine David Yu’s Evo has suffered the same fate as mines with a dashboard light failure but his is getting replaced by Nissan under this 5 year warranty.

Where do I go from here then? Still keep pestering Nissan customer services until maybe they relent? Or live with it and hope no more instruments fail.

Just out of curiosity here, how many owners have had the instrument/dashboard panel replaced? And those who have did any of us have to pay for it?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi mate. Sorry to hear you're having trouble with this. It was Iain Litchfield who told me that my failing rev counter backlight would be covered for 5 years. 

As featured in the current issue of evo magazine, I took my non-sat nav 2009 car to Indie at WLMG Slough and after checking it over he confirmed it would be covered and I went back a week later for him to swap the whole dash.

Neither he nor Iain mentioned at any point that it was only a certain year that was covered.

I hope you get it sorted.

It does seem ridiculous that the whole dash needs replacing for a few blown bulbs/LEDs though. Surely a dab hand with the soldering iron would be able to fix it if there was no other choice?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I cant help with the replacement/warranty side of things but I cant believe it's a huge job to remove the cluster and replace the failed light/led inside.

I wouldnt be giving them all that money.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've just ordered a 2009 instrument cluster so I'll take it apart when I get it and see what might be the offending component and whether it is replaceable.

If it's a simple enough job I might be in a position to repair it for you.

Leave it with me


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate I think there will be a lot of people interested in your results ; ) I'm so glad you are on here to advise re all things GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks buddy.

I'd thought about looking into this a while ago but couldnt find a cluster for sensible money.

One's on the way so we'll see.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I've just ordered a 2009 instrument cluster so I'll take it apart when I get it and see what might be the offending component and whether it is replaceable.
> 
> If it's a simple enough job I might be in a position to repair it for you.
> 
> Leave it with me


Andy your awesomness never fails to amaze me :bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Speak to Nissan head office the cluster does carry a 5yrs warranty here's there number 01923 899999 hope you get a good result


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> I've just ordered a 2009 instrument cluster so I'll take it apart when I get it and see what might be the offending component and whether it is replaceable.
> 
> If it's a simple enough job I might be in a position to repair it for you.
> 
> Leave it with me


That is amazing. You are such an asset to this forum Andy. :bowdown1:


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I've just ordered a 2009 instrument cluster so I'll take it apart when I get it and see what might be the offending component and whether it is replaceable.
> 
> If it's a simple enough job I might be in a position to repair it for you.
> 
> Leave it with me


Have to echo what has already been said, hope your investigations are successful as you'll put a lot of minds at rest if this is possible:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I'd thought about looking into this a while ago but couldnt find a cluster for sensible money.
> 
> One's on the way so we'll see.


Would you be able to find out if its possibly to change the colour of the screen from orange to blue, like in the 2011+ cars


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Would you be able to find out if its possibly to change the colour of the screen from orange to blue, like in the 2011+ cars


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

I had mine replaced under warranty (albeit within the original 3 years). I've seen from various forums that in most other markets Nissan wrote to owners to inform them of the extended warranty on the clusters and provided a sticker for the warranty book as a reminder. From the forums it would seem that every owner got one - including 2009 and 2010 model year. It seems strange that they are being selective in this market. If the problem being covered by the warranty is down to failed illumination components and the repair is the same when it happens, then how can they possibly claim that your failure is somehow different to the others. I have to say that this does sound like something that might get sorted with a short letter from your local friendly legal advisor. I don't think they have a leg to stand on as the fact pattern with your failure seems to follow that of all the failures that are covered by the extended warranty. In the letter they sent to US owners, they seemed to indicate that while the failure may only impact a small number of owners, the warranty was being extended to provide piece of mind to all owners. This has a potential knock on effect on out of warranty second hand values. Unless they specifically identify those owners who are covered and write to them before they show up at the NHPC with a fault, then they can essentially deny cover to anyone they wish. It seems to me that Nissan in the UK are being particularly unfair to GTR owners here by giving themselves a free option on whether to cover or not. By doing it this way it probably keeps their accountants happy by not having to reserve for the potential costs, but certainly not the customers. I would keep at them and collectively we should try establish from Nissan what range of chassis numbers are being covered so at least they cannot retrospectively change the list at some time in the future. (If indeed such a list really exists).


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Would you be able to find out if its possibly to change the colour of the screen from orange to blue, like in the 2011+ cars


You lot dont want much do you?! 

I'll look into it...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> You lot dont want much do you?!
> 
> I'll look into it...


Nice one.

Can you also find out when and why Heinz started putting carrots in Oxtail Soup.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> That is amazing. You are such an asset to this forum Andy. :bowdown1:


+1 to that! :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Can you also find out when and why Heinz started putting carrots in Oxtail Soup.
> 
> Thanks in advance


When?

2004

Why?

Carrots contain good levels of glutamates (33mg/100g) which therefore add meatiness without the need for MSG and allow them to use cheaper cuts of beef (oxtail content dropped to a measly 1%).

Sad case of "things used to be better in my day"


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

The lights on my instrument cluster have also started to fail (09). So I popped into colliers in Birmingham yesterday. They couldn't check it there and then, so its booked in for 09.04. It will then be booked in at a later date for the warranty work, subject to agreement by Nissan.

They did say that the cluster was subject to a recall. I said no one had informed me. They said, you have to bring it to there attention!. Then it is subject to the 'correct' fault code being generated, then Nissan agreeing its covered under warranty. 

They then did a quick check. I presume based on my chassis number, and said it shouldn't be an issue. 

Fingers crossed. I will keep you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> When?
> 
> 2004
> 
> ...


*doffs hat


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I've just ordered a 2009 instrument cluster so I'll take it apart when I get it and see what might be the offending component and whether it is replaceable.
> 
> If it's a simple enough job I might be in a position to repair it for you.
> 
> Leave it with me


You are a superstar CC. 

I for one pray at night that you never sell your R35 or we will be the worse for it.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

C2 VXT said:


> The lights on my instrument cluster have also started to fail (09). So I popped into colliers in Birmingham yesterday. They couldn't check it there and then, so its booked in for 09.04. It will then be booked in at a later date for the warranty work, subject to agreement by Nissan.
> 
> They did say that the cluster was subject to a recall. I said no one had informed me. They said, you have to bring it to there attention!. Then it is subject to the 'correct' fault code being generated, then Nissan agreeing its covered under warranty.
> 
> ...


For the record, can you tell us what the Month and Year of your car is please?

Cheers Satan


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I think Nissan are starting to behave like a second hand car salesman that once you've bought the car then they are not interested in even talking to you let alone helping you. Really shit after sales service


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Takamo said:


> I think Nissan are starting to behave like a second hand car salesman that once you've bought the car then they are not interested in even talking to you let alone helping you. Really shit after sales service


Why. By paying for and replacing a part even though Im out of warranty.

Or is it because they wont replaced your discolored paddles 

Ive always found them fair to be honest.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Ive always found them fair to be honest.


Have to agree.

Nissan authorised a Bellhousing replacement and turbo coolant leak fix on my stage 4 modded car with no quibble even though it'd been modded almost since day one.

Also had a faulty crash sensor replaced.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Satan said:


> For the record, can you tell us what the Month and Year of your car is please?
> 
> Cheers Satan


June 2009


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Noticed mine was playing up intermittently yesterday. It stays on most of the time but randomly turns off and on time to time.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

are they coded to the car or can you just buy a used one?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sinth said:


> Noticed mine was playing up intermittently yesterday. It stays on most of the time but randomly turns off and on time to time.


Yeah that's how mine started. Strange that it seems random which actual gauge is affected. Mine was the rev counter.

Indie said he could not order the 2011 blue backlit version as the warranty terms would not allow it.

One huge relief was the continued absence of the reverse beep which he was almost certain would appear with the replacement unit, as it had with previous ones. It didn't on mine.

What I don't understand is why the odometer could not be reset to the correct mileage? Now when I sell the car, I have to go into an explanation as to the real mileage and no doubt an unscrupulous future seller will "lose" the service book where it is recorded and pass it on as having done 30,000 miles less than it has...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Grrrrr. The speedo cluster I'd bought now isn't available so no fiddling for me this weekend. Why list something for sale if you haven't got it?

Anyways ill find one somewhere.

Also does the 2011 onwards cluster just have blue in the large LCD window, or is it blue elsewhere?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Why. By paying for and replacing a part even though Im out of warranty.
> 
> Or is it because they wont replaced your discolored paddles
> 
> Ive always found them fair to be honest.


Actually it's not just the bloody paddles, they fitted a pair of new headlights on my car under warranty after arguing the toss with them and then the so called new replacement ones which were supposed NOT have the same steaming up issues started doing the same thing they refused to sort out the issue because by then the cars warranty had finished, but surely the the parts fitted should A. Carry a 12 month warranty and B should not have the same fault if they said that these were the new improved lights. 

Also some twat swapped the casing off my tracker card and after a lengthy chat they compensated me 

And now this issue with the paddles 

I think your forgetting this is meant to be there flagship model and such poor service and quality is inexcusable, im sorry but I'm in business and have been for 25yrs and I don't treat my customers like that.... Because I care buddy and show respect for there business


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Fairy nuff. I'd be a little annoyed too.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> Grrrrr. The speedo cluster I'd bought now isn't available so no fiddling for me this weekend. Why list something for sale if you haven't got it?
> 
> Anyways ill find one somewhere.
> 
> Also does the 2011 onwards cluster just have blue in the large LCD window, or is it blue elsewhere?


Charles,
what about asking if SVM could lend you the cluster out of the GT-R they dismantled for the Qashqai project?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Or Iain has that written off one that Robbie bought. Rear impact so instruments intact and it was a 2011 one too...


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

glad I just read this as my petrol light is flickering and temp light is out most of the time.
I thought it was just a bulb or a dodgy connection

ive got a years extended warranty when I bought the car but its a non Nissan warranty provider
so do you think I should go through them or back to a Nissan dealership?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

has this issue been covered under warranty for all cars?


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Would you be able to find out if its possibly to change the colour of the screen from orange to blue, like in the 2011+ cars


Here you go Flynn.. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/145804-r35-first-smd-conversion.html


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

I can get these repaired pretty cheaply if you don't have any joy with Nissan.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paul Whiffin said:


> I can get these repaired pretty cheaply if you don't have any joy with Nissan.


Madness that Nissan don't repair them - glad they can be fixed


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I've just ordered a 2009 instrument cluster so I'll take it apart when I get it and see what might be the offending component and whether it is replaceable.
> 
> If it's a simple enough job I might be in a position to repair it for you.
> 
> Leave it with me



i have taken a set apart its pretty east its only 5 minutes to remove clusters its just 4 10mm bolts under the steering column and the whole thing just raises up. i have also put the new face lift screen in its blue where the older model is orange. just make sure all the needles are facing the same way as you took them off or it will read wrong when you fit it back together


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

If anyone is still having problems, and do want a colour change I can help out and do it for anyone here is the thread I did some time ago http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/145804-r35-first-smd-conversion.html
Just give me a call 07749544314


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

vxrcourt3 said:


> If anyone is still having problems, and do want a colour change I can help out and do it for anyone here is the thread I did some time ago http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/145804-r35-first-smd-conversion.html
> Just give me a call 07749544314


Pm sent ;-)


----------



## jazz2485 (Sep 24, 2012)

Charlie.....did you ever get to the bottom of repairing the failed cluster lights?
I have 4 out now


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate I believe the following was mentioned recently as being able to do it

Instrument Cluster Customisation - Cluster Repairs UK

Not sure what they are like or if anyone on here has used them but I remembered book marking it for the future lol

Don't thnk Charlie is on here much any more, but then I haven't been on here a lot lately so could be talking [email protected]


----------



## fes_786 (Aug 29, 2014)

this is a pretty easy thing to do diy if u ok with soldering iron

ive done loads of cars changing colours .etc

leds are smd and only go 1 way 

reading this thread it seems just the led's fail is that right??

been doing soldering since i was 10 its abit of a hobby for me 
even done bga reball work (thats fidly and time consuming)


----------



## jazz2485 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheers fellas


----------



## jazz2485 (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone got any feedback on quality and price for this lot??

Instrument Cluster Customisation - Cluster Repairs UK


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

£120 for the repair. Seem to know what they are doing,offer multiple choice colour solutions. The hassle is disconnecting your cluster sending it off,wait for it and then remembering how to reconnect it


----------



## fes_786 (Aug 29, 2014)

£120 for replacing leds
Wow GTR tax ehh

LEDs cost max £5 to buy any colour 

As for reconnecting dash just push multi plug in it will only go 1 way lol


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/376210-failed-cluster-lights.html


----------



## jazz2485 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Had my cluster lights changed!*

I had my cluster lights replaced over the weekend by Daz.
Cobalt Blue with Carbon REV and MPH dials.
9 of the original SMDs had failed!
They are stunning and will be calling him again after the new year for the centre console and door light replacement.
The pic doesn't do the colour justice as its a stunning colour upgrade
Many thanks again Daz for changing your weekend to sort me out :bowdown1:


----------



## H14FUL (Apr 23, 2015)

Look very nice...luckily mine were replaced under warranty.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jazz2485 said:


> I had my cluster lights replaced over the weekend by Daz.
> Cobalt Blue with Carbon REV and MPH dials.
> 9 of the original SMDs had failed!
> They are stunning and will be calling him again after the new year for the centre console and door light replacement.
> ...


very nice, where is he baseD? and whats the costs?


----------



## jazz2485 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> very nice, where is he baseD? and whats the costs?


He is based in Cleethorpes, Lincolnshire.
I will PM you his number.


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

jazz2485 said:


> I had my cluster lights replaced over the weekend by Daz.
> Cobalt Blue with Carbon REV and MPH dials.
> 9 of the original SMDs had failed!
> They are stunning and will be calling him again after the new year for the centre console and door light replacement.
> ...


Nice to meet you Andy, and glad you happy with your full all working colour change


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jazz2485 said:


> He is based in Cleethorpes, Lincolnshire.
> I will PM you his number.


little bit far for me to travel me thinks.


----------



## E14STO (Aug 20, 2015)

I just had mine done whilst car was at JM.
Change to Red LEDs with carbon dials added.
JM posted to Darren which you could do yourself I guess ( I wouldn't - I'd break something!)


----------

